# Shell script - Zerteilen eines Textstrings



## treki (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo Liebe Unix Shell Expreten!

Ich bin seit 1 Woche dabei kleinere Shellscripte zu schreiben die mir das Leben auf der Arbeit etwas erleichtern sollen 

Leider hänge ich jetzt seit meheren Tagen an ein Problem bei dem ich Hilfe brauche.

ich habe eine Text Datei in der folgender string steht:

N111 = SFileIn("/Volumes/disk3s1/worklfowtest/111/111.1-7,16-26,31-97,99-100@@@@@@.jpg", 


Aus dieser Zeile muss ich 2 Texteile beziehen:

1. den Pfad : "/Volumes/disk3s1/worklfowtest/111/"
2. die Datei: "111.1-7,16-26,31-97,99-100@@@@@@.jpg"



Leider weiß ich wirklich nicht wie die Textzeile auseinander trennen kann 

Weiß von euch vielleicht jemand wie ich das hinbekomme ?

Tausend Dank :-D

Schönen Gruß
Mike


----------



## dakkar (26. Mai 2007)

```
dirname `cat bla | grep ^N111 | cut -d "\"" -f 2`
basename `cat bla | grep ^N111 | cut -d "\"" -f 2`
```

wobei bla die Datei mit dem String ist.

mfg
dakky


----------



## fizban (30. Mai 2007)

Mit

sed -n #\/*\/# w ausgabe.txt' demo.txt 

schreibst du den Pfad in die Ausgabedatei, und mit 

sed -s#^*\/## demo.txt 

wird alles bis zum Dateinamen aus der Datei gelöscht.

(Bin jetzt nicht ganz syntaxfest, aber sed ist das mittel zur wahl)


----------

